# Yiddish: איר גייז שמעק



## DVBurma

Hello,

My friend does not speak Hebrew but when he went to Google Translate he put in some unknown text, translated it and then said this to me: "איר גייז שמעק". I have no idea what this means, but when I went to Google Translate and went from Hebrew to English, it said "Air GAY Ongoing" and I'm pretty sure that's not what he typed in. Sorry but not much more context than that. 

Can any native speaker help me? This might be important- I don't know.

Appreciate,
DVBurma


----------



## ystab

This sounds like Yiddish, not Hebrew.


----------



## DVBurma

Oh excuse me. Thank you. Oh dear


----------



## David S

I don't know Yiddish, but since Yiddish is based on German, the closest German I can think of is "Ihr geh(t)'s schmeck(en)" (She'll like (the taste of) it). Does that fit the context?


----------



## origumi

Sounds like "you guys smell".


----------



## berndf

origumi said:


> Sounds like "you guys smell".


That would be איר גייז שמעק*ט
*שמעק is the plural of שמאָק. So it is either a typo (missing ט) or it means something like _you idiots/assholes_ (_you guys shmocks_).


----------

